# Cigar Drunk



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Have you ever been cigar drunk? A friend of mine the other day reminded me of a time that he saw me laid out on the floor of his living room "Cigar Drunk". I had totally forgot about this but it was a few years before I really started smoking cigars and I believe it was a "Punch" cigar. Kinda sounds funny "Punch Drunk" but I remember I was floored because we had not eaten all day and were smoking cigars. He said I turned yellow. 

Any cigar ever knock you down?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Not really. Closest I ever came was when I accidentally inhaled a huge puff of a El Rico Habano. u


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> Not really. Closest I ever came was when I accidentally inhaled a huge puff of a El Rico Habano. u


Hahaha! :rofl:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

I came close to that early this summer. Smoked something new a friend gave me at a poker game and the head rush almost put two of us on the floor. I thought I saved the ring but I can't find it...in any event, if I had not eaten recently or been more than 1 beer into the game I'm certain I'd have passed out - the head rush was that strong.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a 5 Vegas Alpha once that just about killed me. I have no idea why. I must have laid on the couch groaning for about twenty minutes.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I never have but I was fishing with my Uncle who only smoked Free Cuba at the time(yeah I didn't understand either), I gave him something I had brought along, can't remember the stick, and as soon as he finished he laid down on the front deck saying OHHH THIS IS BAD!! I thought he was having a heart attack or something, but he was just "cigar drunk".


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Not knocked but defiantly puked a couple of times.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been pretty buzzed. 

Add a strong cigar to a number of beverages and smoke it too fast.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm still loving the DPG Black but no matter how much I've had to eat before I light up, I still get a hell of a buzz.

Thread with other's stories:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/272812-overcome-nicotine-2-days-row.html


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh yeah! Didn't eat a big supper, drank several beers and smoked an Oliva Master Blend 3 and kept relighting it (had a lot of trouble with it going out). When I got done I had to lay in the living room floor as that was the only place I felt like I wasn't going to start calling some dinosaurs.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

When I first started smoking cigars I goofed and inhaled. I was a very nice shade of green!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

The DP My Father 1922's knock me for a loop.I don't get sick..but very lightheaded and..tipsy.. I really do like the flavor,though. I just have to tread lightly..


----------



## cecald (Jun 20, 2010)

A coworker gave me a large 601 (with a green band) a few weeks ago to smoke. Afterwards, I barely made it back to my rack to crash. It was definitely a head rush for me, great smoke though!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

oh yeah...i dont remember the stogie but it was some big dark maduro in the first year i was smoking...way above my strength grade and I was laying on the bathroom floor spooning with the toilet..

I dont think i smoke for 2 months after that...i was so scared haha


----------



## James4226c (Jul 16, 2010)

When I smoked my first Maduro I remember getting buzzed.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

Almost did it with a Padron 3000 maddy last night.

Any faster and I would have been green to the gills.
Yummy!


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sure have. It probably wasn't smart for me to smoke a Pepin Cuban Classic the first week I started smoking cigars. Funny thing is after smoking a couple years they are now my favorite stick.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

About the third real cigar I had was a Punch Punch. At the time I was still smoking cigarettes so I inhaled most of that sucker through out the whole stick. I stood up and as I walked through the back door hit the door jam. Obviously thinking WTF? I staggered to bed and lay there for about an hour trying to recover. Tash was laughing her head off at me the whole time. LOL.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

My first La Flor Dominicana DL gave me quite the buzz, but never too bad, and I still get a nice head buzz after every one I smoke, no matter what, but I love it!!!! Just makes me feel a bit stoned now....Got a nice buzz from a Tat Havana VI today, but only for the first inch or so!!!!


----------



## damagedcase (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think I've been "drunk" from cigars before but I have been absolutely wired after 3 or 4 good stogies in an evening. Was up till 5 am after having been up since 5.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

When i first started smoking, I had the Winston Churchill from Davidoff. I was in a cigar lounge and I was sweating and i felt nauseated. It took me an hour to recover enough to walk.

That was years ago. I am known as a person who smokes very heavy cigars, so I can hold my own. La Flor Dominicana, Joya de Nicaragua, DP and the rest don't do much for me... however I did have a recent experience with the new _Triple A_ from 5 Vegas.

That without a doubt is the most POWERFUL cigar I have had to date. Even after a full dinner I was slightly nauseated-- I nearly threw up. As I said on another thread, Triple A makes La Flor Dominicana look like Macanudo.

This cigar is downright DANGEROUS-- give it to a newbie, it might kill him.

I probably will be trying another one soon....


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Was trying to think of a good challenge cigar. Nothing TOO ridiculous... like an 18" cigar with 65 ring gauge. But large and strong.

Best I could come up with would be a 9" LFD Double Ligero.

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero LTD A Natural


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

BKDW said:


> When i first started smoking, I had the Winston Churchill from Davidoff. I was in a cigar lounge and I was sweating and i felt nauseated. It took me an hour to recover enough to walk.
> 
> That was years ago. I am known as a person who smokes very heavy cigars, so I can hold my own. La Flor Dominicana, Joya de Nicaragua, DP and the rest don't do much for me... however I did have a recent experience with the new _Triple A_ from 5 Vegas.
> 
> ...


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

The Man O' War Ruination gets me every time. Sure love that smoke, though.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Had my first Ruination a few days ago. It was Potent..but very tasty.Half way through,I could tell it was going to be an ass kicker.


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a Partagas (can't remember which) that I started to feel hit me near the end. I foolishly continued and it ended up kicking my noob ass. I still enjoyed the smoke though, it just tought me to be a little bit more mindful when I'm smoking (which I have found has led to me enjoying my cigars more when a pay more attention to them).


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a Perdomo Habano Double Maduro a few weeks ago that got me a bit buzzed


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Stogie said:


> I had totally forgot about this but it was a few years before I really started smoking cigars and I believe it was a "Punch" cigar.


When I started seriously smoking last summer I bought a Punch (which is a fave now), a RP Decade and an RP Sungrown. I smoked the Punch one night and my head was spinning, my stomach was queasy and I just went to bed and prayed the room would stop spinning.

A few years back a friend went to Mexico and brought me back a 5 pack of Cohiba CCs. I smoked one while camping and spent half the night in the head feeling like I was gonna puke. I never did, but I wanted too. They only thing worse was when I ate the bad elk steak while camping. It was 70 degrees at 1:00 am and I was in my truck with the heater on wrapped in a blanket shivering from the fever.

Since that Punch I get a little queasy now and then, but it's gone in 15 or 20 minutes and it is just the wrong side of a pleasant buzz. Usually when I smoke a really full bodied cigar or haven't smoked in a week or more for some reason.


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive had a couple times when Ive had to go to sleep because it was so bad.. not sure why, but most likely an empty stomach. Not very fun.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Its interesting you say this^^^, I LOVE the AAA, but have never gotten a huge buzz from it...I guess everyones tolerance is diff't!!! I think a LFD DL, JdN Antano or LGC Maddy are much stronger than the AAA, but thats just me, right?!!!! As far as AAA makin LFD look like a Mac, I disagree, LFD DL is by far one of the best and most powerful smokes out there!!! You wanna have a "challenge", get some noobs together and let em all smoke a Cain F Churchill to the nub...then you will have a challenge!!!! Or just smoke a LFD DL Chisel Maduro and get it over with!! LOL...all in fun dude, we all have different tastes!!! Peace
> 
> - D


I don't know man.... I did smoke that AAA without much aging. It was incredibly powerful. I regularly smoke JDN and I know LGC very well. I found that particular cigar to overpower them. When I compared LFD to Macanudo, I meant in terms of power (not quality).

Nowadays, almost nothing gives me a jolt, not even LFD or JDN but the AAA did-- even after a hearty dinner. I am going to try another AAA soon, and I would imagine it has subdued itself a bit.

With a noob, I am pretty sure AAA will put them on a stretcher!


----------



## papabear (Jun 20, 2010)

Not really _drunk_ but I smoked a DPG Vegas Cubanas that really gave me a whirl a week or so ago. This is one of my favorites smokes, and I always get a little buzz from one, but this one knocked me for a loop. Had my head spinning, my stomach churning, and my eyes blurry. This was after supper, after eating about an ounce of chocolate, and drinking water the whole time.

Finished it around 10:30 or 11:00 and tried going to bed. Nothin' doin'. I was awake all night. Not sure why this one was so different from the others I've smoked, but I will definitely smoke the next one earlier in the evening.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

When I smoked my first Edge Maduro Toro. I smoked that bad boy for 3 hours. Then I stood up and I felt like I was drunk. I just felt wobbly when I walked around.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Air Bender on an empty stomach...Turned a nice shade of pale and could not get up. Finally forced some sweets down and all was well in a short time.


----------

